# ¿Alguien sabe hablar/escribir en Portugués?



## Tavo (Ene 5, 2011)

Que tal foro..

Bueno, esa es la pregunta, si hay alguien por acá que sepa hablar el portugués estaría bueno si puede hacernos el favor de traducir _este post_ que escribió el compañero "ortolan".

Pasa que no me gustan para nada los software traductores, ya sea un programa u online, tiene muchas fallas y los textos no se entienden en gran parte...

Saludos!

PS: Todos sabemos que el idioma del foro es principalmente es español (castellano), pero bueno, hagamos la excepción, ya que este usuario escribe con toda la gana, no lo espantemos con este tema..


----------



## phavlo (Ene 5, 2011)

estaria bueno que alguien que sepa lo tradusca ya que iso un buen aporte. es verdad los software o los traductores de la web son malisimos ya que te ponen cualquier cosa, menos lo que es..

saludos


----------

